# This Is UNFRICKEN BELIEVABLE.....



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

*Just WOW.....!!!!!!*

















						Teen accused in savage mass stomping of girl is shot dead, police sources say
					

Over a dozen suspects were caught on video attacking the girl — after which one stole her Air Jordans right off her feet




					www.theblaze.com


----------

